# Supercharger on a stroked motor?



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright so im picking up an LS6 out of a Z06 with a set of 205cc AFR heads...... I wanted to build up the motor and possible stroke it to 383 or 396. I currently have a maggie 112 kit on my motor right now and obviously I wana use it on the new motor since I just spent 5000 for it. Has anyone done this before or seen good things? I wanted to forge the whole bottom end and up the boost to 11 psi. Any thoughts?> I could really use help on this


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've seen a few blown strokers on Youtube, but they're the LS2-based 404's. Any decent stroker kit, like the one from Livernois, is going to come forged standard. 11lbs of boost should be no sweat... you could probably safely push 20 or 21 with forged components.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You wasted your money buying an LS6 for $5000. An LS6 is essentially an LS1 with 243 heads, different valves, and a slightly more agressive cam, and something about the block oiling I belive.

$5000 can be spent in a much better way IMO.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> You wasted your money buying an LS6 for $5000. An LS6 is essentially an LS1 with 243 heads, different valves, and a slightly more agressive cam, and something about the block oiling I belive.
> 
> $5000 can be spent in a much better way IMO.


*Dude you're a dream crusher......  None the less...*

*The LS6 is a higher-output version of GM's LS1 engine and retains the same capacity. The initial 2001 LS6 produced 385 bhp (287 kW) and 385 lb·ft (522 N·m), but the engine was modified for 2002 through 2004 to produce 405 bhp (302 kW) and 400 lb·ft (542 N·m) of torque. The LS6 was originally only used in the high-performance C5 Corvette Z06 model, with the Cadillac CTS V-Series getting the 400 bhp (300 kW) engine later. The V-Series used the LS6 for two years before being replaced by the LS2 in 2006. For 2006, the Z06 replaced the LS6 with the new LS7.

The LS6 shares its basic block architecture with the GM LS1 engine, but other changes were made to the design such as windows cast into the block between cylinders, improved main web strength and bay to bay breathing, an intake manifold and MAF-sensor with higher flow, a camshaft with higher lift and more duration, a higher compression ratio, sodium filled valves, and a revised oiling system better suited to high lateral acceleration.[2]

A number of LS6 intake manifolds were also used on some 2001-2002 Chevrolet Camaros.

The casting number, located on the top rear edge of the block, is 12561168.*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> Alright so im picking up an LS6 out of a Z06 with a set of 205cc AFR heads...... I wanted to build up the motor and possible stroke it to 383 or 396. I currently have a maggie 112 kit on my motor right now and obviously I wana use it on the new motor since I just spent 5000 for it. Has anyone done this before or seen good things? I wanted to forge the whole bottom end and up the boost to 11 psi. Any thoughts?> I could really use help on this


My opinion the MP112 is mediocore on the LS1 and even more the LS2 with just 346 and 364 cubes. I don't think the MP112 can push enough air to support anything much over a LS2 efficently at that boost level. The MP112 seems to run out of steam alittle over 550rwhp on an LS2. Do the math and see how much cfm a 383 or a 396 requires, then do the math and see how much the MP112 can support. Also I think over 10psi you just blowing hot air out of the MP112. These are not facts just what I glanced at over the years. Hate for you to put money into an engine that the supercharger can't support. I think the MP122 should have been the only supercharger offered for LS1/LS2 engines at the same price of the MP112. The MP122 was standard on the LC3 4.6 Northstar engine.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> You wasted your money buying an LS6 for $5000. An LS6 is essentially an LS1 with 243 heads, different valves, and a slightly more agressive cam, and something about the block oiling I belive.
> 
> $5000 can be spent in a much better way IMO.


i did not pay 5000 for an LS6..... a buddy on a different forum was selling his AFR 205 cc heads for 2300 dollars and threw in the LS6 for free for me. It came out of his Z06 which now has an LSx forged with a procharger


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

GM4life said:


> My opinion the MP112 is mediocore on the LS1 and even more the LS2 with just 346 and 364 cubes. I don't think the MP112 can push enough air to support anything much over a LS2 efficently at that boost level. The MP112 seems to run out of steam alittle over 550rwhp on an LS2. Do the math and see how much cfm a 383 or a 396 requires, then do the math and see how much the MP112 can support. Also I think over 10psi you just blowing hot air out of the MP112. These are not facts just what I glanced at over the years. Hate for you to put money into an engine that the supercharger can't support. I think the MP122 should have been the only supercharger offered for LS1/LS2 engines at the same price of the MP112. The MP122 was standard on the LC3 4.6 Northstar engine.


well we did out research and are staying with the stock crank not stroking it..... but we are forging the rods and pistions putting in a different boost cam... the AFR heads and comp cams valve trane....... then the 112 on top.


----------

